
Ask HN: Are you doing outbound phone calls today? - leahcim
Are you making phone calls today at your company? Is this something you can automate or delegate?
======
mtmail
I'm suspicious. You seem to run a company "API for human callers on demand".
Wouldn't you be the best person to ask if that can be automated or delegated?

~~~
yesenadam
When the Master went inside the Grand Temple, he asked questions about
everything. Someone remarked, "Who said that the son of the man from Tsou
understood the rites? When he went inside the Grand Temple, he asked questions
about everything."

The Master, on hearing of this, said, "The asking of questions is in itself
the correct rite."

\- Confucius, _Analects_ , Book III, 15.

